# Sailing around the world on a $10,000 sailboat



## khammett (Sep 20, 2013)

Just found this interesting article...

http://www.goodoldboat.com/promo_pdfs/Jan13_Promo.pdf

"If you're going cruising, you're
likely to be concerned about value.
A good place to start shopping for a
boat is with the well-made fiberglass
production designs of the mid-1960s to
mid-1980s. What I often refer to as the
golden age of fiberglass boatbuilding
began in the early 1970s. During this
decade, along with a general awakening
to the need for a clean environment and
a popular movement toward simplifying
life and getting back to nature, the
production of small to medium-sized
sailboats exploded all over America
and Europe. Many builders turned out
racing boats that proved to be excellent
offshore cruisers. Swan 40s and 43s and
their American counterparts - such as
the Tartan series or some of Pearson's
designs - have all proven themselves
on countless passages and long-term
cruises. Boats like the Westsail 32, the
Crealock 37, and Cabo Ricos spawned
a profusion of clones and copies, many
of which are still sailing the world's
oceans today."

It lists some pretty good cheap offshore sailboats -

*For $10,000 you could buy:*
post-1976 Bristol 24
1970s Pacific Seacraft Flicka
Eastward Ho 24
Pearson Triton or Vanguard
Allied Seawind 30 
Contessa 26
Folkboat 
Alberg 30 
Tartan 27

*For $25,000 you could buy:*
Pearson Alberg 35
Bristol 32
Nor'Sea 27
Westsail 28
Alberg 37
Allied Seawind II or Seabreeze
Shannon 28
Pacific Seacraft Orion or Mariah


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

While you may buy a Nor'sea for 25 grand, trailer included?, she is going to need a total refit. Those boats factory done ready to go are at around 150 grand. I got mine, half completed with triple axle trailer for a lot less than factory finished. I will probably put another 25 grand into her before she splashes. I studied the Nor'sea market for about 3 years before purchasing 5'Oclock. Yes there may be sellers out there who have to sell, or the boat is so trashed out its only worth 25 grand, just don't count on it.


----------



## Shinook (Jul 13, 2012)

khammett said:


> It lists some pretty good cheap offshore sailboats -
> 
> *For $10,000 you could buy:*
> post-1976 Bristol 24
> ...


I've seen a few Flickas sell for around $10k, but all of them needed work. Realistically, they belong in the next category (arguably the Alberg 30, Folkboat, and Contessa 26 do too, if they are close to decent condition)



> *For $25,000 you could buy:*
> Pearson Alberg 35
> Bristol 32
> Nor'Sea 27
> ...


Good luck finding an Orion, Mariah, Westsail 28, or Nor'Sea 27 for less than $30k.

Wait, maybe you could get this one:










I find a lot of good deals by looking closely, but they all need work. That list above is a pipe dream.


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shinook, Where did you find that pic of the Nor'sea? Is it a listing somewhere?

When I got my NS27, The one's available from the mid 80s were going for $40-45k. Mine needed (still needs) some work and luckly got it for $10k less. I would expect lower costing to require some work. Even most of the Flicka's I've seen for sale cost much more than $10k.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

Why are the bristol 24 and 27 always on those lists, but not the 26?


----------



## okawbow (Feb 15, 2007)

The Bristol 26 has a higher capsize risk and a lower motion comfort rating than the Bristol 24 or 27. However, I'm sure it would do ok for voyaging if properly modified. My Bristol 24 does fine offshore, but can be uncomfortable in rough conditions. I wouldn't want a less comfortable motion than The b24 for a longer passage.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

there are LOTS more boats in the 10k range you can cruise aroun with...

one of the most extensive and comprehenisve lists is by none other than pearson triton twice circumnavigator james baldwin

his list is awesome and has many many boats not commonly thought of, both rare and production boats too...

look up atom voyages and check his list!


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

khammett said:


> *For $10,000 you could buy:*
> *For $25,000 you could buy:*


In the article it says 10-25k for the first group of boats and 25-45k for the second group of boats. Those are much more fair numbers. I was wondering where one found a $25,000 Pacific Seacraft Orion in ready to sail shape (normal asking price on one is $45-$60k)


----------



## Shinook (Jul 13, 2012)

Rhapsody-NS27 said:


> Shinook, Where did you find that pic of the Nor'sea? Is it a listing somewhere?.


No, I took it myself. We were looking at a Pearson 35 in nearby a yard and she was one of the boats in the derelict section, which is one step from "abandoned" (a pile of boats in the corner of the yard).

I wanted to try and take her home, but we lack the space to store and work on her, which she needed a lot of. She definitely appeared to have been abandoned, all of the deck hardware was removed and the rig was missing. I was tempted to look through the portlights and see what was inside, but I wouldn't have done that unless I had known for sure that she was abandoned. I would guess that, based on the condition of the exterior, the interior would need to be pulled completely.



Alex W said:


> In the article it says 10-25k for the first group of boats and 25-45k for the second group of boats. Those are much more fair numbers. I was wondering where one found a $25,000 Pacific Seacraft Orion in ready to sail shape (normal asking price on one is $45-$60k)


That definitely makes them a little more reasonable.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

you can find cheap boats anywhere and you can find goood boats cheap.. goodluck. you have left out the best boats that are found under 20000 usd..lol but then these boats are sturdy and have been sailing rtw for decades..lol... goodluck finding what you want for cheap, as it takes a good search to find the right boat for you in the price range you desire. i got my formosa for the money the po gets from my old ericson...lol.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

So, what is the relevance of the article?

Very few sailors circumnavigate. What difference does it make to you?


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shinook said:


> No, I took it myself. We were looking at a Pearson 35 in nearby a yard and she was one of the boats in the derelict section, which is one step from "abandoned" (a pile of boats in the corner of the yard).


Is this in Florida? which yard? Looking at the picture again, I think it might be OZ (Hull 2 or something low like that). It was listed on the owners group for real cheap. There was pictures on the owners group but they're not there anymore. I remember the interior wasn't really all there and the deck was stripped and lots of holes. It would have to be a complete rebuild / recore etc.

I've been interested in a project boat so I was tempted in it myself but no space and couldn't really afford it.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

10 grand is hardly the minimum annual budget for a circumnavigation. On a 10g boat, you'd better add another 10g's to that, for maintenance and repairs.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Quite a number of people have circumnavigated on a boat of that budget or even much less.

Shane Acton for one. 

But a few have set off and never been seen again.


----------



## Shinook (Jul 13, 2012)

Rhapsody-NS27 said:


> Is this in Florida? which yard? Looking at the picture again, I think it might be OZ (Hull 2 or something low like that). It was listed on the owners group for real cheap. There was pictures on the owners group but they're not there anymore. I remember the interior wasn't really all there and the deck was stripped and lots of holes. It would have to be a complete rebuild / recore etc.
> 
> I've been interested in a project boat so I was tempted in it myself but no space and couldn't really afford it.


What were they asking for her?

If they interior is missing, at least they saved the next person the effort of taking it out  The deck was definitely stripped down and left out, you can tell the compass is missing in the picture above and no one bothered to even cover the holes. IIRC, the missing deck hardware was treated the same way. It struck me as a situation where someone had left her to rot somewhere and yard vultures took off with everything useful. I don't even think there was a bow rail. TBH, I don't see that as an entirely bad thing, at least the useless crap is gone and it's one less thing to have to deal with.

I think of her some here and there. I often contemplate driving down to see if she's still there. If we had the space, I'd block her in our yard and work on her as I have time and money, but we lack the space at the moment. I know I'd be under water on her, but I just love those boats and hate to see one rot. Even if I never get to it, she's not gonna deteriorate any worse and having her wait another year or two really isn't gonna hurt...

The boat is in Ft Pierce, FL.


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

At the time, I think almost $4k was being asked for it but could be wrong. I remember the pictures I saw had it sitting on a mooring, but still stripped.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

jameswilson29 said:


> So, what is the relevance of the article?
> 
> Very few sailors circumnavigate. What difference does it make to you?


I would think its relevant to everyone who aspires to do more than use their boat as a party boat.

It's a good list, and even if you're not planning a circumnavigation, a boat capable of one would be a good boat for people that are going to get caught out in heavy weather or plan to do some cruising.

If you were sailing from Richmond to Bermuda or the Mediterranean, and your boat budget was under $45,000 wouldn't a good place to start getting some ideas be this list or the atom voyages one?

I bought my boat in part because it was listed on one of these lists(or so I thought)


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

jameswilson29 said:


> So, what is the relevance of the article?
> 
> Very few sailors circumnavigate. What difference does it make to you?


I don't think I understand your animosity in your posts the past few days towards those who dream about circumnavigating (and for cruising, too). Why not just ignore the threads and don't participate in the conversations?

I don't care for NASCAR and don't see the point so...I don't buy tickets to the races and don't subscribe to the cable channel. Easy to ignore. I don't find a NASCAR forum to join just to continually post how much I dislike it and how I only see cars driving in dangerous circles around a track so why would anyone in their right mind do such a thing?

But circumnavigating is part of the world of sailing and thus will always be discussed here. I don't think putting anyone down for discussing it serves any purpose.


----------



## khammett (Sep 20, 2013)

TQA said:


> Quite a number of people have circumnavigated on a boat of that budget or even much less.


These guys More Hands On Deck HQ More Hands On Deck HQ - Sailing Around The World are doing the same. They bought a 35 foot sailboat for $4,500. They're in the process of fixing it up for an around the world voyage. Here are there videos More Hands On Deck - YouTube documenting there journey.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 27, 2013)

One might find a solid boat for $10-$20k, but how much would be needed to refit her?


----------



## darrabito (May 27, 2014)

So where's the best place to look for used boats in the SF bay area? I am told to avoid Craigslist


----------



## Shinook (Jul 13, 2012)

darrabito said:


> So where's the best place to look for used boats in the SF bay area? I am told to avoid Craigslist


If you write off Craigslist completely then you will lose almost all of the boats under $12k or so, since most brokers won't deal with a boat below a certain number.

I've bought both our boats off Craigslist listings, along with a number of other items. You just have to be careful and recognize that you aren't looking at the cream of the crop, for the most part boats listed on CL will be lower value boats.

Aside from that, goodoldboat.com, sailboatlistings, and ebay will help you as well.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Latitude 38 has listings for sailboats in that category. Check out the "classy" classified section.


----------



## nccouple (Jun 11, 2011)

darrabito said:


> So where's the best place to look for used boats in the SF bay area? I am told to avoid Craigslist


Don't write off craigslist. Got my first sailboat an rl24 for $1000 and my present Watkins 29 for $6500. Both off craigslist, both in excellent condition, only needing minor cosmetic repairs. Its awesome not to have a boat payment!


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Agree, don't write off Craigs List. Bought my S&S 34 there. Only place that had one for sale:
S&S 34 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Recently on yacht world.com
nautor swan (Sail) Boats For Sale
there was a 40 foot nautor swan for sale at $29k (located in southern california). It sold in two weeks. The boat had recently been painted, new rigging, newer engine, newer sails, fiberglass deck (not teak), and looked ready to go for world cruising. Apparently the owner wanted it off there hands. I think it was the bargin of the decade.


----------



## wikiwiki (May 11, 2014)

Cost of Fitting Out ?

It all is a question of what you consider necessities versus luxuries ?

Matt Rutherford Blue Water sails with Minimum Equipment and dös a Fine Job.

My beloved wouldn't spend a night in The Slip without hot Water and a full oven and real matress. 

Matt's beloved is sailing 70 days non-stop with no hot water, Hand pumped Water maker, and a Single CAmp stove


----------



## shananchie (Jan 29, 2014)

At those prices, a lot of patience is required to find a sailboat to circumnavigate in.

Occasionally, someone will dump a great boat at a small price just to be rid of the slip fees and insurance. More often, the sailboat will have been neglected for years and require many thousands of dollars in repairs before it can be taken offshore.

It takes a lot of skill to tell the difference. Many surveyors can't or don't, from what I've seen. They'll alert you to major problems, but not a lot of smaller stuff that will add up if you are planning a serious voyage.

For example, I own a Bristol 30. After four years of work, it's in very good shape. It's similar to an Alberg 30 or Allied Seawind. Full keel, cutaway forefoot, attached rudder, built solid, easy motion in big seas.

But, serious bluewater cruising? I can think of 10K in improvements, easy, and would probably spend 15 before I felt comfortable. You can't take a boat being used as a weekend cruiser and head out to sea without a major refit.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

darrabito said:


> So where's the best place to look for used boats in the SF bay area? I am told to avoid Craigslist


thats THE best way to buy a boat in the bay area


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

look for alberg 30, pearson tritons, vanguards, bristols, other alberg and pearson designs...folkboats, yankee 30, bodega 30, farallones, shipmans, some islanders...rawson 30s can be had for cheap! man

plenty of boats under 10k to cruise on...with some work

so much to chose from in the bay...*its the best place to buy a boat*

also cruise down to halfmoon bay and youll see many boats for sale out on a mooring

bought my last boat there(flew up from el salvador) for a really good price well kitted out as most of the guys on mooring are either liveaboards or old cruising boats that have been a bit abandoned....

some boats for REAL CHEAP

other places to physically cruise around are berkeley, alameda, richmond, oakland harbor as well as inside the bay towards burlingame, san mateo too....

up in the delta there are some places where boats have been sitting for a while

anywhoo


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

btw when buying boats I use YACHTWORLD as a reference not for prices but for the images...some adds have as many as 20-30 pics...and you can see stuff like chainplates, rig, mast, engine compartments...damaged areas, stuff to look out for...

then when a boat that you have in mind pops up locally you have a reference and know what to look for...

it helps a lot and you know what to bargain for...

the more knowledgeable you are as a buyer the more power you have to reduce a price

not all the time but it helps


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

for your reading pleasure:

SF bay area boats classifieds - craigslist

or you can fix this puppy up
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/boa/4491782626.html

I like this one...got new parts and stuff, rigging etc...and its big
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/boa/4491782033.html

MAN SPEAK OF THE DEVIL!

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/boa/4491563084.html

Id be all over that triton...uts the aeromarine one that is all glass...and stronger with a stubbier mast, also the atomic is a late model and in great condition...

10k into that boat, vane, tiller pilot, rigging, refit and your golden!

and look at this deal of a century....

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/boa/4490971128.html

I repeat the bay area is the best place to buy a boat and sail off into the sunset...


----------



## khammett (Sep 20, 2013)

christian.hess said:


> Id be all over that triton


Look at this deal. A triton in great condition for $5,000.

http://www.sailboatlistings.com/cgi-bin/


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

wow!


----------



## ECS-IB30 (Oct 24, 2011)

....it seems to me boats are like old houses or even some people I've know - what I might see as potential others see as a mis-fit - our boat is a great example of this theory -









- Before - a $500 salvage job and.....after









Now valued at nearly $20k (marine survey for insurance) with $4500 invested and lots of sweat equity...

Its always about what it's worth to you - not the values others assign - I saw in this boat a classic shape that appealed to my eye, work I knew I could do, and a picture of how I thought she might look - I continue to follow that dream, but she's in the water, I don't owe a nickle on her, and she's been a blast to play with in the bay!









Fair winds....


----------



## Shinook (Jul 13, 2012)

christian.hess said:


> for your reading pleasure:


This one was worth taking a screenshot of


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

nothing a mallet wont fix! jajaja just looks ugly

like they say a diamond in the rough

however wouldnt be my first option...

id take the columbia 29 for $300 in a heartbeat...

or that awesome triton...either of them


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

ECS-IB30 said:


> ....it seems to me boats are like old houses or even some people I've know - what I might see as potential others see as a mis-fit - our boat is a great example of this theory -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you have done a lot of work to her, she looks great! And I am sure she is worth way more to you than you have put in, but don't confuse a survey value with anything to do with reality! I love to see boats being restored and put to use, just hate to see when people think that there will be profit in it. I don't think you see profit when you look at your boat, just don't want someone reading this thread thinking you can buy cheap and fix it up to sell for profit, not likely to happen.

Now on the other hand you got a boat at a great price, put some cash, and I imagine innumerable amount of time and energy to get it to where it is and you are enjoying it. Awesome!


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

darrabito said:


> So where's the best place to look for used boats in the SF bay area? I am told to avoid Craigslist


Seattle?


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

wikiwiki said:


> Cost of Fitting Out ?
> 
> It all is a question of what you consider necessities versus luxuries ?
> 
> ...


And they planned for only one meal a day. 

None of us are THAT hardcore.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

vega1860 said:


> Seattle?


you know when I was there on union lake...I thought the same...and went dock walking all over...did a lot of research

having said that everything even the cheapest boats were at least 30 percent higher priced than in the bay area...

plus it had less variety and great deals than the bay area...

Im sure it had to do with the cost of living and equally higher standards of living, my sister often said seattle was a high end san francisco...in some ways its true

in any case...its a beatiful city


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

miatapaul said:


> Looks like you have done a lot of work to her, she looks great! And I am sure she is worth way more to you than you have put in, but don't confuse a survey value with anything to do with reality! I love to see boats being restored and put to use, just hate to see when people think that there will be profit in it. I don't think you see profit when you look at your boat, just don't want someone reading this thread thinking you can buy cheap and fix it up to sell for profit, not likely to happen.
> 
> Now on the other hand you got a boat at a great price, put some cash, and I imagine innumerable amount of time and energy to get it to where it is and you are enjoying it. Awesome!


when I turned around boats like this I never included my time as part of the if I made profit or not scenario...cause that would be foolish

yes I have made money fixing up boats, never once did I get one valued...thats another foolish thing to do, to many variables

I always made money by looking atmarket value and when I sold...

having said that I LOST money on all my boats when you factor in slip fees, insurance and expenses just keeping them or using them...

only on one I beleive did I actually net some profit...

The way I see it is if you have used your boat well, and enjoyed it and manage to sell at or above the same price you bought it...you are even steven

its hard to expect to make money, and enjoy the boat and include your work in the whole scheme of things when all is said and done

but your advice is sound...

for example that columbia 29 for $600, if your quick good working on boats and engines

you could outfit that boat, get her running with an inboard...make it nice and as long as you dont have it for 6 months or more..for sure you can sell it around 5k-10k on a lucky day

but its hard! sometimes you win sometimes you dont, jajaja


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

My Profit is that I have a boat I have 100% confidence in at a price that worked for US 

IF I walk away after this season (4 years) my cost would not even be a mediocre down payment


----------



## CaptnBry (Aug 9, 2014)

*Rawson 30; Sailing around the world on a $10,000 sailboat*



A Blue Water sailboat, available today (2014) for 10K?

RAWSON 30, Sloop.

The List is incomplete without a Rawson.
The Rawson even has a well circulated book, First Time Around about a family of three Circumnavigating by way of the Red Sea.

At that price level, the age is probably going to be over ten years.
A Rawson can have ALL tankage replaced without removing the interior like most boats.
Tanks NEED to be replaced, for being shook like a blender at Sea. (fuel polishing is always incomplete due to well-needed baffles)

A Rawson can be had before the 1974 'Blistering" era.
It is SOLID fiberglass roving; no mat, chopper, or even plywood.
The hull doesn't age, swell or rot.
Full Keel and Hove-to is SWEET- Bill Garden designed hydrodynamics.

6Ft3" head room, yeah, I needed that....

With a Bowsprit or Skeg Rudder they can overcome the original weather-helm (mine is Skeg)

Really, its like a Baba 30; try that at $10K

sure you'll need to fix up a 10K one, but if you intend to cruise, you BETTER be Mr.FixIt LoL

Go Now, Go Cheap!

Search on YachtPals for the Rawson Group

Cheers!


----------

